# Miniaturized "Roubo" Book Stand



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

I have been playing around with a few versions of these over the last 10 days. I decided to try one for a cell phone. I finally figured out how to keep the gaps tight between each joint by a using plain blade fret saw blades to minimize the clearance. (no pins)

Kinda crude…..... but good practice for a newbie.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

a guy who takes a complicated task, executes it flawlessly, then calls it crude. bravo


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

Very cool! Hi ShipWreck: Now back from cabin life for the next two weeks, I'm finally getting around to checking up on all the LJ happenings. Sounds like you've been bit by the 'tool bug' big time!! You really scored on some antique ones too. Have fun playing with your new toys!!


----------

